# Aerial Quadcopter video of the AAGP Crit Series in Sacramento, CA



## CactusJackSlade (Jul 3, 2004)

These are a hoot. :thumbsup: They just got these going and it's growing each week. I have not raced road bikes in years.... these have gotten me hooked again. Another 6 races to go! Tuesday late afternoon/evenings...

More info at https://www.facebook.com/AllAmericanGrandPrix?fref=ts

This is an aerial video of a couple laps of the "C" race.

All American Grand Prix Training Crit Series - QuadCopter aerial - YouTube


----------



## Rhymenocerus (Jul 17, 2010)

So cool, thanks!


----------



## skitorski (Dec 4, 2012)

WTH is a Crit ??

Thanks !!!


----------



## arkitect (Apr 25, 2011)

Very cool!!!


----------

